# Belgian malinois + lab mix OR German shepherd + lab mix ????



## RedFireFly (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi, ive bin wondering what breed my dog is, i didnt have the privilege of meeting her parents when i got her but her papers said she was a shepherd lab mix but she really looks like a belgian malinois mix , just the way her body is shaped and her markings. What do you guys think?? ide like some opinions from other dog lovers  thank you. heres pics of her:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Shepherd x Lab. She has a GSD head shape and the mask is from the GSD


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I think something else is in the mix, tail is high and curved.


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

GSD Mix! And a cute one at that.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I see Mal in there, but I agree with juliemule, there's something else in the mix that could be making a GSD lab mix look like a Mal...the tail curved up like that doesn't fit a Mal, GSD, or a lab.

Cute dog, though!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Aren't GSDs and labs occasionally subject to "gay tail"?


----------



## RedFireFly (Aug 1, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> Aren't GSDs and labs occasionally subject to "gay tail"?


 huh, never knew that, it could be the reason for her curly tail  thanks


----------



## RedFireFly (Aug 1, 2013)

i keep seeing Mal too , but like Amaryllis said she could have gay tail.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I see Malinois and something else, but not sure what. Nice looking dog you have there!


----------



## Donnanola (Jan 19, 2021)

Would it be considered hijacking this thread if I too ask for opinions on my dog? If so, ignore this question. My dog is a rescue that is supposed to be part GSD/Lab. But I think she is of much slighter frame than either of those breeds. I have been looking at the Belgian Malinois with Lab mix. These are images of here at 9 1/2 months. She weighs 52 lbs.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd suggest starting your own thread - this one's seven years old and pretty much everyone who's responded isn't active here anymore. You'll get many more responses from current members by creating a new post for your pretty girl! I'm closing this one to further replies, since it's so old.


----------

